

Make your own App Store - markchristian
http://writing.markchristian.org/2012/03/30/make-your-own-app-store.html

======
SCdF
I've never been on the App store (I had a MBP but it's been repurposed as a
XBMC device), is it popular yet?

I would worry that if / when the App store is popular enough that for the
majority of the market it's their first port of call, you not being on it
pretty much screws you if anyone else produces software similar to yours.

And, come Mountain Lion, you'll have to convince users that it's OK to change
a default system setting just to install your app. Of which there may be a
perfectly servicable, comparible app on the App Store that is just a click
away, no system setting pokery required.

If the App store becomes the default go to for software installation it
doesn't much matter if Apple locks down the rest of the OS, you're forced to
follow their store rules anyway, lest your sales figures be barren.

